# What ferts are safe for Crypts? Are they sensitive to any?



## corgimom (May 29, 2007)

I know there are some plants that are sensitive to Flourish Excel, I think?

Anything I need to know about Crypts and fertilizing?

I currently have the regular Flourish...is this ok?

Shoot, a whole new thread for a different forum is now in my mind...lol.

Picking your brains...

cm


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I dose my tanks with crypts no differently from my tanks without crypts. I used Seachem, Kent and Greg Watsons ferts with crypts. Crypts do feed a lot from their roots, so using a root tab underneath should help if they start failing. However, I've never had to do this with just water column dosing.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

The two plants that have been confirmed to be sensitive to Flourish Excel are Anacharis and Vals. Since Crypts are sensitive to water quality, you may see them melt initially if you change your dosing significantly. Once they get used to the new water quality they should bounce back quite nicely.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If submersed crypts are starved for nitrogen, I have seen them melt when given a sudden large dose of nitrates. If I keep the nitrates at measurable levels, however, increasing nitrates does not bother them. I find that crypts respond quickly to nutrients in the water column. They do seem to like generous additions of iron.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've never seen anacharis, vals or crypts respond negativly to excel. I've seen them run out of food when excel was added and do badly thaough...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

The Optimal aquarium had some pictures of damaged crypts. Too much iron, especially in relation to other micronutrients can cause issues. Not enough micros also cause problems. So, iron alone is not optimal.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I added some JBL balls to the base of my wendetis and they have increased in size considerably.


----------



## corgimom (May 29, 2007)

So my egeria can/might be negatively affected by Excel? I know, this is the crypt forum...sorry.

cm


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

That's correct. It's recommeded to that you start out with either a half dose or dosing every other day to minimize the problems with sensitive plants and then slowly increase the dosage over a period of time. Some will melt reguardless of how little you use, some can be slowly acclimated to Excel dosing, and some never show any signs of problems.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually, there really isn't much need to use Excel with Egeria and Vallisneria. Those plants can utilize dissolved carbonate (easily provided by baking soda) directly from the water.


----------

